# 3dfx-Tasse: Kaufen Sie 3 Tassen zum Preis von 2 Tassen [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 3dfx-Tasse: Kaufen Sie 3 Tassen zum Preis von 2 Tassen [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 3dfx-Tasse: Kaufen Sie 3 Tassen zum Preis von 2 Tassen [ANZEIGE]


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Juni 2009)

> *3dfx ist seit Jahren ein Mythos*



Aber nur weil ihr das ständig hyped...


----------



## locojens (10. Juni 2009)

Sind wir hier auf dem Hamburger Fischmarkt?


----------



## T-MAXX (5. Oktober 2009)

Diese Werbekampagne-Art wird schon überall angewandt, aber ob man's nun nötig hat, sei dahin gestellt.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Aber nur weil ihr das ständig hyped...



Ist vielleicht auch besser so, damit die Firma nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.
Gerade die jüngeren PC-Spieler und Grafikkartenbenutzer sollten sich eben bewusst werden, dass früher nicht ATI und Nvidia den Markt dominiert haben.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht auch besser so, damit die Firma nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.
> Gerade die jüngeren PC-Spieler und Grafikkartenbenutzer sollten sich eben bewusst werden, dass früher nicht ATI und Nvidia den Markt dominiert haben.



....und?
Ich fand den C64 bzw. Amiga perfekt.
Wo sind alle die C64/Amiga forever gebrüllt haben....?

Wenn ich zurückdenke war nur die V1 so genial.
Zwar mit 640*480 eine mickrige Auflösung ABER dafür sau schnell & alles sah verdammt gut aus.

EDIT.
so oder so finde ich 22€ für 3 Tassen viel zu teuer.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2009)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> ....und?
> Ich fand den C64 bzw. Amiga perfekt.
> Wo sind alle die C64/Amiga forever gebrüllt haben....?
> EDIT.
> so oder so finde ich 22€ für 3 Tassen viel zu teuer.



Die sind doch immernoch präsent. Ab und zu liest man auch davon noch noch einiges. 

Und ja, 22€ sind schon teuer, abgesehen davon, dass ich damit nichts anfangen könnte (ein deartiger Bierkrug wäre mir da lieber)


----------



## Quake2008 (5. Oktober 2009)

wollt ich damit die wiederauerstehung einer legende finanzieren


----------



## Flatus Cerebrum (5. Oktober 2009)

> Kaufen Sie 3 Tassen zum Preis von 2 Tassen...



Enlarge your Pen*s?
Es ist ja nicht genug, dass man sowas per Mail zugespammed bekommt, jetzt werden noch die News- Seiten überflutet...
Also mich persönlich stören solche "Mitteilungen", aber wenns sein muss 

Nichts gegen die Schnäppchenliste, die hat ja wenigstens noch einen gewissen Sinn! Klar, so ne Tasse ist im weitesten Sinne auch Hardware, aber ich persönlich ziehe da meine Grenze! 
Sollte jetzt kein Tadel an PCGH sein, ist nur meine Meinung!


----------



## antigavur (5. Oktober 2009)

bauen die jetzt kaffeetassen oder wat? oh man wie tief kann man sinken...früher grafikgigant heute kaffeetassenhersteller.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2009)

3dfx wurde von Nvidia aufgekauft, deshalb wird es wohl niemals ein Comeback geben. Deshalb kann die Firma auch keine Kaffeetassen produzieren.


----------



## Mster (5. Oktober 2009)

Nette Tassen, damit ist man bestimmt der Hit auf jeder Nerd-Party!  

http://www.happyphoton.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/9191_nerd_party_003.jpg


----------



## Earisu (5. Oktober 2009)

antigavur schrieb:


> bauen die jetzt kaffeetassen oder wat? oh man wie tief kann man sinken...früher grafikgigant heute kaffeetassenhersteller.



lol 

Meiner Meinung nach auch zu teuer. ich nehm 3 stück für 12^^


----------



## push@max (11. Oktober 2009)

Ganz ehrlich...der Preis für die Tassen ist mir immer noch zu hoch...wenn man bedenkt was die in der Produktion kosten...da wird immer noch genügend Kohle mit gemacht.


----------



## Harlekin (11. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht auch besser so, damit die Firma nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.
> Gerade die jüngeren PC-Spieler und Grafikkartenbenutzer sollten sich eben bewusst werden, dass früher nicht ATI und Nvidia den Markt dominiert haben.


Ja, sowas is natürlich wahnsinnig wichtig! Sollte im Geschichtsunterricht gleich nach dem 2. Weltkrieg und dem Mauerfall kommen...


----------



## Two-Face (11. Oktober 2009)

Harlekin schrieb:


> Ja, sowas is natürlich wahnsinnig wichtig! Sollte im Geschichtsunterricht gleich nach dem 2. Weltkrieg und dem Mauerfall kommen...



Leute, die sich dessen nicht bewusst sind, kann sowas auch nicht schaden


----------



## Rollora (11. Oktober 2009)

Harlekin schrieb:


> Ja, sowas is natürlich wahnsinnig wichtig! Sollte im Geschichtsunterricht gleich nach dem 2. Weltkrieg und dem Mauerfall kommen...


Im Geschichtsunterricht nicht, aber auf jeden Fall in der Geschichte der 3D Spiele und in der Geschichte der 3D Grafik. Ach und in der Geschichte von 3D Grafikkarten, sowie in der hardwaregeschichte generell.

So unwichtig waren sie natürlich also nicht. Ach ich hab vergessen in der Geschichte von Spielen generell. Denn auch hier haben sie viel erreicht und für Spieler vorwärtsgebracht. Ansonsten würden wir mit einer angestrebten Hardwarelösung von Microsoft (damals gab es kurz vor der Einführung von 3dfx Voodoo karten das Bestreben von MS 3D Grafikchips zu machen) oder Intel zocken. Des weiteren hatte NIE WIEDER eine Firma einen derart großen AHA!!! Effekt auf Spiele und Spieler. Karte rein, Spiel sah um WELTEN besser aus und spielte sich auch flüssiger.


----------

